# Looks like it may be our turn.



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Our weather forecast for Sat. This will be our heaviest snowfall this winter. Nothing like the northeast has been hit with but still..... I'm the only guy I know who has a two stage blower, except for the old guy next door who got one of those cheap red things from Lowe's a month or two past.  Anyway, here's what we're supposed to get.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

now you can test the snow-tek and the 521 in some deep snow


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> now you can test the snow-tek and the 521 in some deep snow


The 521 had a fairly good workout a few times last year. I'm very pleased with it. I don't believe I ever used it before installing tne Clarence kit. It does a fine job. Still haben't put the drift bars on... No need to yet.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> The 521 had a fairly good workout a few times last year. I'm very pleased with it. I don't believe I ever used it before installing tne Clarence kit. It does a fine job. Still haben't put the drift bars on... No need to yet.


put the drift bars on and hand tighten the bolts so you can post, take a couple pic's and post them for the guys


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> put the drift bars on and hand tighten the bolts so you can post, take a couple pic's and post them for the guys


I'll do it if it warms up. Too dang cold out now.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Too cold out and roof problems abound around here , so you guys can have it all now, we have too much at the moment 

Wish it would stop for a couple weeks and get warm enough to melt some of it off


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

!HEAVY SNOW.

That just might mean the snow will be mixed with rain & you won't get a lot, you will just get "Heavy" snow.

At least where I am, that is all I have got this year. 
I get 5 inches and right at the end it turns to rain, and of course the rain part has to be at 2 am when everyone is sleeping.

I hope you get what you want to play in the snow.
I hope it is over by Monday, I got to run to Carlisle.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I'll do it if it warms up. Too dang cold out now.


i know what you mean, its been too cold here to put the armor skids on the new 521


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I really don't think we're going to get much a'tall. But, I'm going to put the chains on the truck anyway. You never know..
I wonder how many people still use chains on their cars and trucks? My truck is only 2WD. I'm not spending another few grand for the convenience of pushing a button or pulling a lever to use something only once or twice a year. I can put chains on in just a few minutes.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I really don't think we're going to get much a'tall. But, I'm going to put the chains on the truck anyway. You never know..
> I wonder how many people still use chains on their cars and trucks? My truck is only 2WD. I'm not spending another few grand for the convenience of pushing a button or pulling a lever to use something only once or twice a year. I can put chains on in just a few minutes.


I've never had a pickup truck and ford hasn't offered a 4wd van in ages so all my vans have been 2wd. the old goodyear wranglers were great in the snow. my last three vans have been gmc safari 2wd vans and I'm running / ran and traction hasn't been a problem. Dunlop radial rovers on the back of them. I think Michigan banned chains and studded tires back in the '70's


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I really don't think we're going to get much a'tall. But, I'm going to put the chains on the truck anyway. You never know..
> I wonder how many people still use chains on their cars and trucks? My truck is only 2WD. I'm not spending another few grand for the convenience of pushing a button or pulling a lever to use something only once or twice a year. I can put chains on in just a few minutes.


 My neighbor at camp in the Adirondacks lives there year round. Only buys 2 wd pickups and uses tire chains ....a lot .


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

micah68kj were getting snow here in nw oh right now. hope you get more so you can put sno-tek to the test. I have one also and give a review on how it did. gayland


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

BB Cub said:


> micah68kj were getting snow here in nw oh right now. hope you get more so you can put sno-tek to the test. I have one also and give a review on how it did. gayland


Weeellll....actually I am going to use my Toro 521. If this snow keeps up I may give the sno tek a whirl. I used the it once already and it did ok. All three blowers are sitting in the garage just waiting. I have the chains on now just in case of emergency with one of our older neighbors. Some of them are getting up there in age and I feel I need to be ready in case anything might happen. It's snowing pretty hard and it took me about 15 minutes to get the chains on. Usually it takes about 5-7 minutes.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Our weather forecast for Sat. This will be our heaviest snowfall this winter. Nothing like the northeast has been hit with but still..... I'm the only guy I know who has a two stage blower, except for the old guy next door who got one of those cheap red things from Lowe's a month or two past.  Anyway, here's what we're supposed to get.


 Well it is about BLOODY TIME you got some action.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Our weather forecast for Sat. This will be our heaviest snowfall this winter. Nothing like the northeast has been hit with but still..... I'm the only guy I know who has a two stage blower, except for the old guy next door who got one of those cheap red things from Lowe's a month or two past.  Anyway, here's what we're supposed to get.


 yeh we're supposed to get 3"-6" here in NEPA this weekend. looking forward to using the Snowbird with the new chains. wish I had chains for the Ariens 10ML35, I'd try that.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> wish I had chains for the Ariens 10ML35, I'd try that.


You could put hex head sheet metal screws in to the treads temporarily to test, until you decide on new tires and rims.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Grunt said:


> You could put hex head sheet metal screws in to the treads temporarily to test, until you decide on new tires and rims.


+1 with the hex head screws.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It started here around 1 pm, 
Got around an inch already, I got to go out later on in the dark.
Tonight it is supposed to turn to rain.

How it going out there? Coming down fairly good?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

they said up to four inches but all we got doesn't amount to a dusting


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

"Heavy Snow" as used in a forecast does not describe the water content of the snowfall. Rather it denotes a certain number of inches per hour for a number of hours. This criteria varies regionally. What Memphis, TN may call heavy Snow may be a walk in the park (not a real term) in Buffalo, NY.

We're a couple of hours into a 4-6 inch snowfall that winds down in the dark of the overnight. Tomorrow we break freezing for a few glorious hours and then it's back into the deep freeze. They said this morning that we're on pace to log this month as the coldest month ever in Portland, ME. We may see mixing along the immediate coast, I'm about 8 miles from the ocean and hope to remain all frozen.

Pete


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I just got done doing six driveways and, about 1/4 mile of sidewalk. 6--8" of fairly light snow. Used all three blowers and all three did fine job. Started with the Toro 521 and did most of the work with it. Did a great job. Then, got out the sno tek 724 and did the one neighnor's driveway. It's on a pretty steep hill and there's a lot of it. The old guy who lives there came up behind me and startled the daylights out of me by shouting practically in my ear. My first inclination was to smack him upside the head but I just let it go. I grew up on a farm and scaring someone is a huge no no. To finish I got out the Ariens 522 ss and did the driveway for the really old guy who lives across from us. Everybody is happy and sweet Bonny served me uo a nice bnowl of home made vegetable soup when I came in. I'm happy.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Well they said around 8pm it would start to rain. Had about 5"or so on the ground. I started at 7pm.
I didn't feel like testing the Bird out as I wanted to beat the rain.

I fired up my little old Craftsman and put it in 6th gear, the transport gear.
I went around like Flash Gordon blowing the snow a 100 feet into the air.
I ran around the outside of the house creating a path to all my gutters.
I got the roof rake out and cleared around 5' up of the snow, as it was supposed to turn to rain and parts of my roof hardly ever get the sun.

Did it all in 60 mins, I then shoveled (I HATE SHOVELING!) off my front porch & swept my vehicles off. Well 8pm came and the snow just started falling at a heavier rate! Ed's law.

I went inside and had a beverage and cussed at the weather people as I watched out the window.

8:30 I went back out and again like Flash Gordon I did it all over again. This time it only blew the snow 75', I wonder why? Less snow?
9:15 I was done and then it started raining, hurrah. 

Now after it rains and turns everything to a slushy mess it is supposed to get cold again.

It seems like all the little bit of snow I got this year has been the same story.

And the plow didn't come through yet.

It would have been great if it all stayed snow, I could have played with the Bird all day tomorrow.
I love a weekend storm as I have no time during the work week to play in the snow.


----------

